# See what Happens



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Once argueably one of the best Duck Hunting States - Now this :eyeroll:

Commercial duck hunting takes a hit

By JOE MOSBY
Log Cabin Staff Writer

LITTLE ROCK - The Arkansas Game and Fish Commission Thursday slammed the door on a proliferation of new commercial duck hunting operations in the state.

The resorts or game bird operations planned to use large numbers of pen-raised mallards, according to Donny Harris, AGFC's wildlife management chief. About 45 new game bird shooting preserve permits had been issued by the agency. Those won't be recalled, but no new permits will be issued, the commissioners said, until the issue can be thoroughly studied.

Harris said multiple potential problems could occur with the pay-to-shoot-greenheads (male mallards) operations.

Diseases could be passed from the captive birds to wild ducks, he said. "There's also the possibility of genetic mixing and hybridization. It's also a potential violation of regulatory statutes stemming from these activities. This could be construed as hunting over bait or using live decoys."

Harris said some of the shooting resorts were planning to release as many as 5,000 mallards from pens for hunting clients.

The Arkansas action came after a report form the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service about pen-raised ducks.

The federal agency said, "The threat of disease transmission remains the primary concern among nearly all state wildlife agencies, and there is circumstantial evidence of possible association between the releases of captive-reared mallards and duck-plague outbreaks. These outbreaks appear to occur most frequently in areas where the largest numbers of captive-reared mallards are being released. Also, there is evidence of duck-plague vaccine virus spreading from captive-reared mallards to migratory waterfowl in Maryland."

Several mallard hunting resorts have been in operation in Arkansas, some for more than 20 years. Curtailment of commercial guiding on state and federal wildlife areas has resulted in a shift in operations for some Arkansans. Guides and outfitters have turned to leasing private lands, and some jumped into the pen-raised duck ventures.

Enforcement officers with both state and federal agencies have expressed concern over increased risk of violations of federal waterfowl hunting rules, including using live decoys, baiting, over-bagging, and killing of wild ducks out of season.

The Fish and Wildlife service report said, "Inability to distinguish between captive-reared and wild mallards while in flight and the potential for problems caused by these birds intermixing, both on and off shooting preserves, are at the heart of law-enforcement issues regarding releases of free-flighted captive-reared mallards on shooting preserves. If a hunter happens to take a wild duck on a shooting preserve, all hunting prohibitions will apply to that 'take.'"

In another action Thursday, the AGFC named two access areas for former members of the commission.

An access on Beaver Lake at the U.S. Highway 412 bridge east of Springdale was named Dr. Don Roufa/Highway 412 Access for the agency's non-voting scientific advisor for several years. Roufa is a Fayetteville resident and professor at the University of Arkansas.

A North Fork River access near Norfork in Baxter County was renamed the Bill Ackerman/River Ridge Walk-In Access. Ackerman, a Fayetteville resident, was a commissioner for two years but resigned when his appointment by Gov. Mike Huckabee was not confirmed in the Arkansas Senate because of opposition from State Sen. Sue Madison of Fayetteville.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Shooting pen raised mallards is big on the Eastern shore of Maryland. I think it really took off after they had to close their migratory goose season a few years back. Paying to do that with a guide--what a joke. You might as well develop a virtual hunting game and stay inside.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

If duck hunting comes to shooting pen raised birds, I quit. I hate golf but that might have to be my new pass time.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If it comes down to that, then I will be going after those guides with a club! :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like trap shooting with feathers.. what a joke!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

What do you think pheasant game farms are?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whitetail Ranches
Buffalo Farms/hunts
Captive Elk herds
They all make me sick!!! uke:


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

What is the point? They should just rent a hunting video game and stay home.

I am with you bigblackfoot, if I ever have to go to a "farm" to shoot a friggen duck, I quit too. Then its time for a lynchin'.


----------

